# Slide Out Brackets



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

We just got back from a trip when I unhooked the top support bracket and folded it up to release the bottom one when I thought why can't I leave the bottom hooked and fold the support upright againste the handle to the slide out and secure it for storage? I am sure that this discussion has taken place somewhere on here, What do you think?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

not sure what thread i saw it on but one outbacker actually transports his slide rails somehow attached similar to what u described.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

roo camper said:


> We just got back from a trip when I unhooked the top support bracket and folded it up to release the bottom one when I thought why can't I leave the bottom hooked and fold the support upright againste the handle to the slide out and secure it for storage? I am sure that this discussion has taken place somewhere on here, What do you think?


DH did this a couple of years ago. I will see if I can find the pictures and repost them for you.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

I have seen some pics on this site where folks have done this. I chose to add some storage sleeves in my front storage bay instead because I was worried about the constant forces being put on the lower brackets during transport with the supports still attached. I've seen a couple of posts where people have said that these brackets have cracked on them during normal use. I wouldn't consider traveling down the road with the supports hanging on the brackets "normal use", so if you do decide to do this, invest in some spare brackets.

My $.02 only.

Colleen


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I remember seeing that thread as well, but I think the common reply was people didn't want to do it as someone might "walk" off with your support. What would you do if this happened and you just noticed once you arrived at camp?


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

After reading and considering the constant bouncing on the brackets I think a bin of some sort on the rear bumper would be a better use of energy. What if someone stole my bracket? hmm I would get the DW a blaket so she would not get cold holding the pull out up. Hope she doesn't read this.


----------



## David of VA (Apr 3, 2007)

roo camper said:


> After reading and considering the constant bouncing on the brackets I think a bin of some sort on the rear bumper would be a better use of energy. What if someone stole my bracket? hmm I would get the DW a blaket so she would not get cold holding the pull out up. Hope she doesn't read this.


I use a shipping tube (cardboard) from a ups store. works great. When we are camping i us that space to store my tow bars. 
good luck


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

I used 4" PVC drain pipe and mounted it with plastic pipe hanging straps inside my front storage compartment. It's a tight fit, but works well and I too use this space for my WD bars while camping. I've seen some folks use square PVC post covers (the larger size) for this but wasn't able to find those covers at my local Lowes or HD.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's what we do. We like the security of having them out of sight. I don't believe your Roo has the full passthrough, but for those that do...

















For more details see the original post.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just slide mine in the back door...under the table. Easy...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just slide mine in the back door...under the table. Easy...


X2. Thats why I love the two door models. I have to have the door open to get the slide rails out. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I just slide mine in the back door...under the table. Easy...


X2. Thats why I love the two door models. I have to have the door open to get the slide rails out. James
[/quote]

Right...this eliminates the problem of trying to pull the queen bed out with the door(s) closed.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

I've used a PVC Fence post (5 1/4" I think) with end cap fixed to one end and another hinged on the other. You then strap this to the rear bumper and have them right there when you need them. I need to find my pictures and can then post. There are also a couple others who have done this and posted pictures already.

Enjoy.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I used the rear bumper. Replace a set of bolts with clevis pins and the rails disassemble and store nicely in the bumper. The sewer hose belongs in a plastic tube anyway....


----------

